# Sleep well bunny litter



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

unfortunately again, one of our does wasnt milking so i had to hand rear, theyve been doing so well but i lost one yesterday morning and the other 3 overnight, they would have been a week old tomorrow

rest in peace guys, i tried my best, obviously my best wasnt good enough


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thats such a shame ...


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Baby Rabbits are very hard to hand Rear Im sure you tryed your Best and wel done for giveing it ago:2thumb:

RIP little things


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

well done for taking on the task, sorry it didnt work out


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss hun, you must be devastated.

Atleast you tried hun, just a shame they didnt make it xx

Rest in peace lil bunnies xxxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

aawwwwwhhhh poor cat you must feel awful hope your oki lyl

rip bunnies X x X x X


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP baby buns. We all know you tried your best. They are so fragile at this age. Big Hugs X X


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Such a shame for the wee mites.

RIP little ones

Hugs to you Cat. We all know you did your best. At least you tried.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was so sorry to read this Cat - you must be gutted!!

But everyone is right, hand rearing baby bunnies from birth is extremely hard!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear. I'm sure it wasn't your fault, you did what you could. R.I.P. little bunnies


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

It is so hard to hand rear bunnies, Sure you did all you could for these lil mites RIP


----------

